# Boomerang slingshots



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,
here are some catties I`ve made the last months.

2 naturals:

























And 5 boardcuts, made out of "boomerang wood":

























Hope you like it!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like, them naturals are something else, the grain on the boomerang wood is very nice i love them all, jeff


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

These babies fly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good looking forks!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

excellent work


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like some very slick shooters !


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

all of these definitely have a unique style. the naturals really draw my eye and I'd put them on any top ten list. great work


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I think your naturals are gorgeous


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice Torsten!
Good to see you on here again. Can we expect some of your spectacular shooting videos soon since spring is here?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

" boomerang wood?"














Soo... does that mean if it slips out of your hand into the air, itll come back?














i couldnt help posting a silly stupid comment.







Anyways, that wood looks really smooth. It also looks like fake wood made out of plastic, sorta like the plastic grips on toy guns. ive never messed with boomerang wood, can you tell me what it may compare to?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back! You obviously haven't forgotten how to turn out masterpieces in your absence. I love the naturals, especially the narrower v shaped one. I like how you incorporated and accented the little bark inclusion in the front with the teardrop shaped cutout, and i like the relief carving leaving the V on the forks. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Masterful work! Every design is fantastic.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful slingshots, your craftsmanship is outstanding.
Martin


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

torsten,
I am glad to see you around here again. Your naturals are so nice in shape and with a perfect finish. The cut boards are so desariable, I just wish I could get one. I hope to see your shooting videos soon. Saludos.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your compliments, guys!!

This "boomerang" wood is a special, very thin laminated multiplex, made out of baltic birch - 0.5mm thickness per layer. I use it in my workshop to build boomerangs. I glued some scrap wood together and now I`m quite happy about the look after shaping, sanding and the linseed oil finish

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

What a pleasure to see you back. I captivate your natural.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Magnificent slingshots - all of them! Really great work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice masterpieces.

BTW, will the shot come back to shooter with this slingshots


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice masterpieces.
> 
> BTW, will the shot come back to shooter with this slingshots


Knew a guy once who designed self-returning steelshot. He went by the name of One-eyed Jack


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

every single one of those is awesome

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Nice masterpieces.
> 
> BTW, will the shot come back to shooter with this slingshots


As fast as Torsten shoots, that would be _really _scary!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

would like to have one, Mr very, very good work, greetings from Spain.


----------



## aykutex (Mar 22, 2012)

i like them. very nice.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that sculpting is really something else.... incredible.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Torsten, you are a great credit to the sport! Very nice flips! -- Tex


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

he is back with a bang,,, nice to have you back again


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Think it's all been said .......


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

whatever has not already been said should be said......................... just wow!


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

I missed these when originally posted and i've got to say they look great, especially the naturals.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Mar 20, 2012)

I am new here so I don't know much about you or your work. However those naturals are gorgeous. I don't have a slingshot collection as of yet, but would love to start it with that natural with the knot hole on the bottom! If you would be interested in turning loose of it please let me know! Again great work and look forward to seeing more!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

They are all beautyful. I like those naturals.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Ich mag deine Arbeiten. Die Schleudern sind sehr schön. Es tut mir leid das mein Grammatik ist nicht so gut denn ich habe nür zwei Jahre Deutsch gesprochen.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Torsten, your all around persona is superb, your shooting extraordinary, and your Slingshots look as if they were poured! Mein Gott man, where did you learn to finish them so smoothly???? Every one ( And I have one too!!!!) is a wonderful example of " Cool Cattie "!! Flatband


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola, this is an one year old thread...








Thanks for your kind words again!



WoodsRunner said:


> Ich mag deine Arbeiten. Die Schleudern sind sehr schön. Es tut mir leid das mein Grammatik ist nicht so gut denn ich habe nür zwei Jahre Deutsch gesprochen.


Your German is better than my English!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------

